# Just found this sensor plugin



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

I found a plugin sensor to the wall type outlet at Home Depot $21 isn't cheap but if you don't need the ability to be real specific on variable timings then this is much cheaper than the cost of a Prop 1+PWS+PIR+ possibly a relay and a RC-4 for a 110 power item. So you would spend (depending on your needs) 59$ to 115$ just to make a prop come on and off.

I plugged it into the wall and set it for 5 minutes and simply works.
There were settings for 1-10 minutes
The PIR is attached to the power block by a 6 foot cord and this allows some real nice flexibility.

http://www.vistaphotos.net/images/PIR-plugin-sensor-1.jpg
http://www.vistaphotos.net/images/PIR-plugin-sensor-2.jpg
http://www.vistaphotos.net/images/PIR-plugin-sensor-3.jpg
http://www.vistaphotos.net/images/PIR-plugin-sensor-4.jpg
http://www.vistaphotos.net/images/PIR-plugin-sensor-5.jpg
http://www.vistaphotos.net/images/PIR-plugin-sensor-6.jpg


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this. I'll have to look for one and check it out.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like it has potential.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Not only could this be used for triggering props it could also be used as a visual alert to notify an actor that patrons are in a certain area. 

Use it turn on an old TV set to static, trigger a strobe or lamp in the room, use a small nightlight behind the scenes with a colored christmas bulb in it so the actor can see it, but the patrons don't see it.

Probably lots of other uses as well.


----------



## Hallomarine (Jul 16, 2011)

This is a cool thing. Plug in a power strip, and the possibilities are endless.
I went to my local (local is 120 miles away) HD store, and they tell me they have never heard of it. So I get home and go on-line only to be informed that this is a store only item and not available on-line. Crap! HM


----------

